# Need advice about planting flame moss asap



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello thanks for looking and hopefully giving me some good advice. What i am trying to find out is if i can just let it grow on the bottom of the tank .i have gravel as substrate i do not have any driftwood at this time to tie it to.and let the moss grow i just got some on aquabid and it should be in soon.so i need to know if i have to find some driftwood or if i can just plant it in the gravel substrate.thanks


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

why don't you use use flat river rocks instead? They are pretty common in many shop and will help you fill the bottom of the tank with wrapped moss.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

You don't plant moss in the substrate. You should tie them to a driftwood or rocks. They look quite impressive being tied to tiny lava rocks that you can move around easily like plug and play.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall (Apr 4, 2012)

I learned watching an ADA scape Takahashi Amano used a chopping knife and chopped up finely both Mini Xmas Moss and Mini Fissedens this way and sprinkled in on to the lava and Rhyu Stone combined with a dry start method for a few weeks misting twice a day the moss should take hold and grow attached with out string or fishing line and leave a nice natural appearance void of strings and line. This can also be performed with Mini Pellia as well. The key though is planting and scaping using the dry start method and patience will prevail and pay off handsomely.


----------

